# Probleme mit xorg nach gcc update

## michael_w

Hallo,

nachdem ich den gcc geupdated habe startete kein X mehr. ;( Warum auch immer.

Mittlerweile hab ich es halbwegs wieder hinbekommen, nur 1280x1024@60Hz iss doch sehr öde auf nem 23".

Vorher (vor dem gcc update) lief 1920x1200.

Hier mal die Dateien dazu;

xorgc.onf (wie es jetzt mit 1280x1024 läuft), erstellt mit Xorg -configure und den Teil Mouse und Keyboard händisch editiert:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option "Protocol" "Standard"

   Option "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option        "Buttons" "7"

   Option       "Protocol" "explorerps/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     500   310   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "BNQ"

   ModelName    "BenQ FP231W"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertSync values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    30-80

   VertRefresh  43-76

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PciRetry"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SyncOnGreen"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"               # [<str>]

        #Option     "MGASDRAM"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "SetMclk"               # <freq>

        #Option     "OverclockMem"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "TexturedVideo"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Crtc2Half"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Crtc2Ram"              # <i>

        #Option     "Int10"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "DigitalScreen1"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DigitalScreen2"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TV"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TVStandard"            # [<str>]

        #Option     "CableType"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "NoHal"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwappedHead"           # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MergedFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Monitor2HSync"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "Monitor2VRefresh"      # [<str>]

        #Option     "Monitor2Position"      # [<str>]

        #Option     "MetaModes"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "OldDmaInit"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForcePciDma"           # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "mga"

   VendorName  "Matrox Graphics, Inc."

   BoardName   "G400/G450"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Modes "1280x1024"

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Hier die "alte" xorg.conf, stammt noch aus Suse-Zeiten, lief aber auch unter gentoo:

```

# /.../

# SaX generated X11 config file

# Created on: 2005-12-10T16:27:32+0100.

#

# Version: 4.8

# Contact: Marcus Schaefer <sax@suse.de>, 2002

#

# Automatically generated by [ISaX] (4.8)

# PLEASE DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE!

#

Section "Files"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail"

EndSection

Section "Module"

  Load         "dbe"

  Load         "type1"

  Load           "record"

  Load         "freetype"

  Load         "extmod"

  Load         "glx"

#  Load         "dri"

  Load         "xtrap"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "kbd"

  Identifier   "Keyboard[0]"

  Option       "Protocol" "Standard"

  Option       "XkbLayout" "de"

  Option       "XkbModel" "pc105"

  Option       "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "mouse"

  Identifier   "Mouse[1]"

  Option       "Buttons" "7"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option       "Name" "ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse"

  Option       "Protocol" "explorerps/2"

  Option       "Vendor" "Sysp"

  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  Option       "CalcAlgorithm" "CheckDesktopGeometry"

  DisplaySize  542 406

  HorizSync    30-80

  Identifier   "Monitor[0]"

  ModelName    "BENQ FP231W"

  Option       "DPMS"

  VendorName   "BNQ"

  VertRefresh  43-76

  UseModes     "Modes[0]"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

  Identifier   "Modes[0]"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  DefaultDepth 24

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      15

    Modes      "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      16

    Modes      "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      24

    Modes      "1920x1200" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      32

    Modes      "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      8

    Modes      "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" 

  EndSubSection

  Device       "Device[0]"

  Identifier   "Screen[0]"

  Monitor      "Monitor[0]"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  BoardName    "MGA G400 AGP"

#  BusID        "1:0:0"

  Driver       "mga"

  Identifier   "Device[0]"

  VendorName   "Matrox"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier   "Layout[all]"

  InputDevice  "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

  InputDevice  "Mouse[1]" "CorePointer"

  Option       "Clone" "off"

  Option       "Xinerama" "off"

  Screen       "Screen[0]"

EndSection

#Section "DRI"

#    Group      "video"

#    Mode       0660

#EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Und hier das Xorg.log:

```

X Window System Version 7.1.1

Release Date: 12 May 2006

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r4n i686 

Current Operating System: Linux thor 2.6.17-gentoo-r4n #5 Sun Sep 3 17:16:05 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 03 September 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Sep  3 21:29:36 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 1.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.6

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1039,0735 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1039,0001 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 1039,0018 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 1039,0016 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 1039,7001 card 1019,0a14 rev 07 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:3: chip 1039,7001 card 1019,0a14 rev 07 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:02:5: chip 1039,5513 card 1039,5513 rev d0 class 01,01,80 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 125d,1969 card 125d,8898 rev 02 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 1000,0001 card 0000,0000 rev 12 class 01,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 13c1,1001 card 13c1,1001 rev 01 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0f:0: chip 8086,1076 card 8086,1176 rev 00 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1244,0a00 card 1244,0a00 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 102b,0525 card 102b,19f8 rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xcde00000 - 0xceefffff (0x1100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xc9c00000 - 0xcdcfffff (0x4100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:2:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) Matrox Graphics, Inc. G400/G450 rev 3, Mem @ 0xca000000/25, 0xcedfc000/14, 0xce000000/23, BIOS @ 0xcede0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd07fffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xcffffec0 - 0xcffffedf (0x20) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xcffa0000 - 0xcffbffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xcffc0000 - 0xcffdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xcf000000 - 0xcf7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xcffffef0 - 0xcffffeff (0x10) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xcfffff00 - 0xcfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xcede0000 - 0xcedeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xce7fffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xcedfc000 - 0xcedfffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xcffffec0 - 0xcffffedf (0x20) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xcffa0000 - 0xcffbffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xcffc0000 - 0xcffdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xcf000000 - 0xcf7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xcffffef0 - 0xcffffeff (0x10) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xcfffff00 - 0xcfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xcede0000 - 0xcedeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xce7fffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xcedfc000 - 0xcedfffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xcffffec0 - 0xcffffedf (0x20) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xcffa0000 - 0xcffbffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xcffc0000 - 0xcffdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xcf000000 - 0xcf7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xcffffef0 - 0xcffffeff (0x10) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xcfffff00 - 0xcfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xcede0000 - 0xcedeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xce7fffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xcedfc000 - 0xcedfffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "mga"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/mga_drv.so

(II) Module mga: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.4.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.1

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.6

(II) MGA: driver for Matrox chipsets: mga2064w, mga1064sg, mga2164w,

   mga2164w AGP, mgag100, mgag100 PCI, mgag200, mgag200 PCI,

   mgag200 SE A PCI, mgag200 SE B PCI, mgag400, mgag550

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset mgag400 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xcffffec0 - 0xcffffedf (0x20) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xcffa0000 - 0xcffbffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xcffc0000 - 0xcffdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xcf000000 - 0xcf7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xcffffef0 - 0xcffffeff (0x10) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xcfffff00 - 0xcfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xcede0000 - 0xcedeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xce7fffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xcedfc000 - 0xcedfffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xcffffec0 - 0xcffffedf (0x20) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xcffa0000 - 0xcffbffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xcffc0000 - 0xcffdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xcf000000 - 0xcf7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xcffffef0 - 0xcffffeff (0x10) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xcfffff00 - 0xcfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [13] -1   0   0xcede0000 - 0xcedeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xce7fffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xcedfc000 - 0xcedfffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [34] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(--) MGA(0): Chipset: "mgag400" (G400)

(==) MGA(0): Depth 16, (==) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) MGA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) MGA(0): Using AGP 1x mode

(--) MGA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xCA000000

(--) MGA(0): MMIO registers at 0xCEDFC000

(--) MGA(0): Pseudo-DMA transfer window at 0xCE000000

(--) MGA(0): BIOS at 0xCEDE0000

(II) Attempted to read BIOS 64KB from /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:01:00.0/rom: got 32KB

(--) MGA(0): Video BIOS info block at offset 0x07A60

(==) MGA(0): Write-combining range (0xca000000,0x2000000)

(--) MGA(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kByte

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(==) MGA(0): Write-combining range (0xca000000,0x2000000)

(II) MGA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) MGA(0): I2C bus "DDC P1" initialized.

(II) MGA(0): I2C device "DDC P1:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) MGA(0): I2C device "DDC P1:ddc2" removed.

(II) MGA(0): I2C Monitor info: (nil)

(II) MGA(0): end of I2C Monitor info

(--) MGA(0): No DDC signal

(II) MGA(0): DDC Monitor info: (nil)

(II) MGA(0): end of DDC Monitor info

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) MGA(0): initializing int10

(II) MGA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) MGA(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 32768 kB

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE OEM: Matrox Graphics Inc.

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.3

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Matrox

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Matrox G400

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 00

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.

(II) MGA(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully

(II) MGA(0): VBE DDC Monitor info: 0x8229220

(II) MGA(0): Manufacturer: BNQ  Model: 7669  Serial#: 11716

(II) MGA(0): Year: 2005  Week: 34

(II) MGA(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) MGA(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) MGA(0): Sync:  Separate  Composite

(II) MGA(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 50  vert.: 31

(II) MGA(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) MGA(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) MGA(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) MGA(0): redX: 0.640 redY: 0.332   greenX: 0.288 greenY: 0.601

(II) MGA(0): blueX: 0.146 blueY: 0.064   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) MGA(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) MGA(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) MGA(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) MGA(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) MGA(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) MGA(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) MGA(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) MGA(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) MGA(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) MGA(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): 1152x870@75Hz

(II) MGA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) MGA(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) MGA(0): #0: hsize: 1152  vsize 864  refresh: 75  vid: 20337

(II) MGA(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) MGA(0): #2: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 72  vid: 35969

(II) MGA(0): #3: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 75  vid: 36737

(II) MGA(0): #4: hsize: 1600  vsize 1200  refresh: 60  vid: 16553

(II) MGA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) MGA(0): clock: 160.9 MHz   Image Size:  496 x 310 mm

(II) MGA(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1980  h_sync_end 2040 h_blank_end 2160 h_border: 0

(II) MGA(0): v_active: 1200  v_sync: 1201  v_sync_end 1204 v_blanking: 1242 v_border: 0

(II) MGA(0): Monitor name: BenQ FP231W

(II) MGA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) MGA(0): clock: 160.9 MHz   Image Size:  496 x 310 mm

(II) MGA(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1980  h_sync_end 2040 h_blank_end 2160 h_border: 0

(II) MGA(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1081  v_sync_end 1084 v_blanking: 1234 v_border: 0

(II) MGA(0): Ranges: V min: 56  V max: 76 Hz, H min: 31  H max: 80 kHz, PixClock max 160 MHz

(II) MGA(0): end of VBE DDC Monitor info

(==) MGA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) MGA(0): Min pixel clock is 12 MHz

(--) MGA(0): Max pixel clock is 300 MHz

(WW) MGA(0): config file hsync range 30-80kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(WW) MGA(0): config file vrefresh range 43-76Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.

(II) MGA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-80.00 kHz

(II) MGA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 43.00-76.00 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 300.00 MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (vrefresh out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 175.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 189MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 202.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 229.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1792x1344,Monitor0) mode clock 204.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1792x1344,Monitor0) mode clock 261MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1856x1392,Monitor0) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1856x1392,Monitor0) mode clock 288MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1920x1440,Monitor0) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (1920x1440,Monitor0) mode clock 297MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (960x720,Monitor0) mode clock 170.675MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(WW) (2048x1536,Monitor0) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1024x768,Monitor0) mode clock 170.24MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(WW) (1024x768,Monitor0) mode clock 194.02MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) MGA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) MGA(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) MGA(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 65.0 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1152x768"   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "800x600"   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "700x525"   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "640x512"   67.50  640 648 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "640x512"   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "576x432"   54.00  576 608 672 800  432 432 434 450 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.40  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 332 352 416  240 244 245 260 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(**) MGA(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) MGA(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync

(--) MGA(0): Display dimensions: (500, 310) mm

(--) MGA(0): DPI set to (65, 83)

(II) MGA(0): YDstOrg is set to 0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.0

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xce000000 - 0xce7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xcedfc000 - 0xcedfffff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0   0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xcffffec0 - 0xcffffedf (0x20) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xcffa0000 - 0xcffbffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xcffc0000 - 0xcffdffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xcf000000 - 0xcf7fffff (0x800000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xcffffef0 - 0xcffffeff (0x10) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xcfffff00 - 0xcfffffff (0x100) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xcfffe000 - 0xcfffefff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0xcfffd000 - 0xcfffdfff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [16] -1   0   0xcede0000 - 0xcedeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0xce000000 - 0xce7fffff (0x800000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0   0xcedfc000 - 0xcedfffff (0x4000) MX[B](B)

   [19] -1   0   0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [20] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [23] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c03f (0x40) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc3f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x00000c00 - 0x00000c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [37] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) MGA(0): Write-combining range (0xca000000,0x2000000)

(II) MGA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(--) MGA(0): 16 DWORD fifo

(==) MGA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) MGA(0): Using 5529 lines for offscreen memory.

(II) MGA(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid filled trapezoids

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled trapezoids

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Screen to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Driver provided FillMono8x8PatternRects replacement

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      32 256x256 slots

      16 512x512 slots

(==) MGA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) MGA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) MGA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) MGA(0): Using overlay video

(WW) MGA(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(EE) AIGLX: DRI module not loaded

(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.1.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0

(**) Option "Protocol" "explorerps/2"

(**) Mouse0: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "explorerps/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Buttons" "7"

(==) Mouse0: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard0: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "Standard"

(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: Standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwertz)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc105)+de" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc105)" };

```

Frage ist jetzt, wie bekomme ich ein 1920x1200 zum laufen?

Wenn jemand hilfreiche Ideen hat, bin dankbar dafür.

----------

## gnuke

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Ich hab dir mal die entsprechenden Stellen in der xorg.conf freigestellt und da sieht man, dass der Server die entsprechenden Auflösungen deaktiviert hat, da die Wiederholfrequenzen laut DDC zu hoch sind.

Was du mal ausprobieren kannst, sind folgende Stellen aus zu kommentieren:

```
HorizSync    30-80 

VertRefresh  43-76 

```

... und zusätzlich natürlich noch deine gewünschte Auflösung eintragen. Dann startest du Xorg neu und postest bei weiteren Problemen am besten das, was folgende Befehle ausspucken:

```
grep "(WW)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log

grep "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## michael_w

Also, xorg.conf geändert:

```

#        HorizSync    30-80

#        VertRefresh  43-76

```

und

```

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

#                Modes "1280x1024"

               Modes "1920x1200"

#                Depth     16

               Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Bringt als Ergebnis einen Bildschirm, der sich abschaltet und das log sagt (nach den greps):

```

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 162MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 175.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 189MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 202.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(WW) (1600x1200,Monitor0) mode clock 229.5MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(WW) (1792x1344,Monitor0) mode clock 204.8MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(WW) (1792x1344,Monitor0) mode clock 261MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(WW) (1856x1392,Monitor0) mode clock 218.3MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(WW) (1856x1392,Monitor0) mode clock 288MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,Monitor0) mode clock 234MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(WW) (1920x1440,Monitor0) mode clock 297MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(WW) (960x720,Monitor0) mode clock 170.675MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(WW) (2048x1536,Monitor0) mode clock 266.95MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(WW) (1024x768,Monitor0) mode clock 170.24MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(WW) (1024x768,Monitor0) mode clock 194.02MHz exceeds DDC maximum 160MHz

(WW) MGA(0): Direct rendering disabled

```

und 

```

(EE) AIGLX: DRI module not loaded

```

Was heisst eigentlich dieses DDC?

----------

## gnuke

Was DDC heißt, musste ich auch erst nachschlagen  :Very Happy:  : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Display_Data_Channel.

Die Grafikkarte bezieht daraus die Information, mit welchen Wiederholfrequenzen der Monitor abhängig von der Auflösung angesteuert werden kann.

Hast du deine Einstellungen schon mit 16bit Farbtiefe (oder eventuell sogar noch weniger) ausprobiert ? Schau auch nochmal im Handbuch zu deinem Monitor nach, welche Werte da unterstützt werden. Da wäre es auch hilfreich, wenn du noch eine alte Xorg.0.log hättest (wo der Monitor noch gefunzt hat).

Es kann aber auch gut sein, dass diese Fehlermeldung den X-Server abschießt:

```
 (EE) AIGLX: DRI module not loaded 
```

Versuche mal DirectRendering zu aktivieren.

----------

## michael_w

Alte Logdateien hab ich nicht, wer hebt sowas schon auf?

Ich werds mit geringerer Farbtiefe nochmal durchprobieren. Mal schauen. 

Ich bin offensichtlich nicht der einzige mit solchen Problemen, per google findet man da im ubuntu-Lager noch was und auf einer nvidia-Forum Seite. Hilft aber alles nix weiter, weil die Probs auf älteren Xservern basieren.

DRI soll mit meiner G400 (mga) nicht funktionieren, hab ich mir sagen lassen. Hab auch schonmal ein WE damit verbracht, das hinzubekommen, es geht offensichtlich nicht. ;( Und das die Fehlermeldung des Xserverabschiesst kann nicht sein, sonst würde ja 1280x1024 auch nicht gehen....

----------

## gnuke

Also die Fehlermeldung kommt auch bei funktionierenden 1280x1024 ? Dann wirds nicht daran hängen ...

----------

## michael_w

Hab das Problem weiter eingegrenzt.

1920x1200 geht wohl, ist aber ohne Kniffe offensichtlich nicht ganz so leicht zu machen (wie auch immer SuSE das hinbekommen hat).

Ziel ist jetzt 1600x1200@60Hz. Dazu muss ich das blöde DDC ausschalten. Dazu gibt es wohl eine Option:

```

Option      "IgnoreEDID" "true"

```

Dummerweise scheint das eine Treiberoption zu sein, welches mein Treiber(mga) nicht unterstützt!?

aus Xorg.0.log:

```

(WW) MGA(0): Option "IgnoreEDID" is not used

```

Ne passende Modeline hab ich ja, es scheitert offensichtlich an dem PixelClock:

```

# 1600x1200 @ 60.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 74.52 kHz; pclk: 160.96 MHz

  Modeline "1600x1200_60.00"  160.96  1600 1704 1880 2160  1200 1201 1204 1242  -HSync +Vsync

```

Der Xserver meint via DDC der Monitor kann nur 160 Mhz, lt. Doku kann der aber 165 Mhz!

Wäre schön, wenn sich hier mal einer meldet der richtig Ahnung von der Materie hat.

Danke schonmal.

----------

